
Monitor Your Startup's Growth in Slack - nikolay
https://growthreport.co/
======
aacook
Alex from Growth Report here, thanks for posting @nikolay.

I'm running a closed beta right now without about 15 teams. Hoping to add more
this week and go live to the Slack app directory by the end of the week. Happy
to answer questions here on HN or by email (alex@growthreport.co).

